# Critique my swing?



## LakeMountD (Apr 18, 2010)

I am new to the board but I am a new found golf enthusiast trying to improve my game. I know this is only one angle but can anyone give me any tips on what I may be doing wrong? I know I am dropping my head a bit on the downswing. I just keep playing this video in slow motion and can see some minor things but not too sure how to correct them. Be sure to put video in HD.

YouTube - Critique my golf swing.

Thanks!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am no swing guru by any stretch. Your stance width is good for that club. It might just be the camera angle(s) but, you appear to set up open to your target line. It's tough to tell, as the person holding the camera is also moving a little. Looks like a decent swing to me. A close up of your grip would have been helpful.

My questions would be; What club were you using? What was the ball flight?, What was the distance? What is the "miss" that makes you wonder about your swing?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

hhhhmmm I think you would be better to show a pro that video I saw a few things but I'm not sure if I am right. It's a nice looking course where abouts is it?


----------



## LakeMountD (Apr 18, 2010)

Surtees said:


> hhhhmmm I think you would be better to show a pro that video I saw a few things but I'm not sure if I am right. It's a nice looking course where abouts is it?


Jacksonville, FL and actually it was probably the cheapest course as far as upkeep is concerned that I have ever played at here in Jacksonville interesting enough. 

FrogsHair:

Club - 8 Iron
Ball Flight - Lost it SOMEHOW, it was a nasty slice though
Distance - Hard to tell thanks to the slice

I feel like I am doing everything right except for some minor things but I guess not. I typically hit the ball thin, but as you can see never left my head and honestly my body if anything drops a little bit. It is really frustrating, my drives are hard slices every time but that is do to my hands not turning over which at least I can spot and fix on occasion.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

first I suggest you google and get V1 home basic, so you can slow down your swing and see where you are at certain positions (basic is free and no I dont make a comission of it)
I looked at your swing, and from just the one angle it is hard to pick it all up, but ....
it appears as if you set up with your shoulders open a bit, close them, make them parallel to your target line
now, when your club is about 2 or 3 feet back, your shoulders look still square, as if your hands are running away from your shoulders, you have lost the triangle. But the biggest (or most noticible thing I see is your weight shift onto the back leg, your weight goes to the outside of your right foot, and your right knee bows out.
You are also right, at impact I can see the logo of your glove, and you start to lose the connection between your left arm and your chest (slow motion and stop video is a wonderful thing)
just my observations


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

A golfer's ball flight will tell him/her everything they need to know about their swing, and even more so about their impact position. You are slicing the ball. Now what you need to do is search for the causes of slicing the ball. Out to in swing, over the top swing, ball too far forward, bad grip, and a host of other poor swing, grip and/or alignment issues. 

By learning the causes of poor ball flights, the golfer can, to a certain extent, become his/her own swing coach. Nothing wrong with having some one tell you what you might be doing wrong, but more than likely the problem(s) will return, and you will be looking for someone else to help you out. Good, public golf instructors are few and far between regardless of their credentials. Another reason to know the cause and effect of ball flights, both good, and bad, is that when on the course an errant shot can be examined, and fixed. Knowing cause and effect will help to keep bad shots to a minimum.

Here's what help me to stop from slicing my longer clubs many many years ago. Picture this. Your are at home plate on a baseball diamond. Your want to hit the ball to dead center field. Your shoulders, hips, knees, and feet are in alignment with each other, on a parallel line left of your ball target line. After a one piece take away, on the down swing focus/picture the club head going to right field, impacting the inside rear quadrant of the ball. For me this cured my out to in, over the top swing. This tip was originated by Earnest Jones who knew a thing or two about the swing. I read it in one of his books. Try it. It can't hurt.


----------



## LakeMountD (Apr 18, 2010)

So I played a round of golf today and played terribly. I got some rear angle videos of my swing today and I can post those if you'd like. However, I did this comparison today when I got home. I am not contacting the ball properly with my irons at all and it was really bad today. This particular shot went way left.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Just looking at he two pis it looks as if you right arm is to far forward in realation to your body


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

a couple of things I see
the club looks laid off at the top (but that could be the angle of the picture) 
but one thing for sure is your club face is closed at the top of the back swing
now to square it up you will have to manipulate it. try getting it square at the top so you can simplify your down swing and hit it square


----------

